# Lumbar disc protrusion with annular tear



## coderguy1939 (Oct 7, 2008)

Is 847.2 used for traumatic disc rupture with annular tear and how is it different from 722.10?  Thanks.


----------



## marvelh (Oct 9, 2008)

These are two different conditions...

Sprain / Strains refer to an overstretch or tear injury to ligaments, tendons or muscles. Here is a link for an article on sprains / strains: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/sprainsandstrains.html 

Whereas a lumbar vertebral disc protrusion with annular tear is a tear in the annulus (the outside wall of a vertebral disc) and there is a protrusion of the nucleus (the water-rich gel-like vertebral disc center) into the epidural space.  Disc protrusions can put pressure on the spinal cord and/or the spinal nerves as they exit the foraminal opening: http://www.slipped-disc.info/


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you.  I appreciate the information.


----------

